# can you own hummingbirds?



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

as above can you own humming birds.?:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yes...

it's legal here in the states... it may be legal there...


----------



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

HABU said:


> yes...
> 
> it's legal here in the states... it may be legal there...


 
thanks for the info :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Why Hummigbirds as Pets?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

HABU said:


> Why Hummigbirds as Pets?


very interesting thought that of owning these as a subject
good read that link :2thumb:
would be fascinating in a very large viv with suitable plants/flowers and the necessary feeding regime needed to sustain them.
keep us updated if you are planning a move into this hobby and good luck if you venture into it


----------



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

s6t6nic6l said:


> very interesting thought that of owning these as a subject
> good read that link :2thumb:
> would be fascinating in a very large viv with suitable plants/flowers and the necessary feeding regime needed to sustain them.
> keep us updated if you are planning a move into this hobby and good luck if you venture into it


sure will do :notworthy:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I think the hard part of owning a hummingbird in the UK is actually finding some.........a friend tried last year & was unable to source any. I even asked the Parrot Society for him & they knew of no-one breeding them privately.

Would be interested in knowing if you manage to find some :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my local zoo has an indoor hummingbird/tropical butterfly exhibit... it's indoors and you can walk around with all these big butterflies and hummingbirds buzzing around... it's very nice... plants and water features...

a good greenhouse project...











Humming Bird Don't Fly Away - Photograph at BetterPhoto.com=


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i just bought a hummingbird feeder last month... it's on my porch now... 

there's lots of hummingbirds here...


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

HABU said:


> i just bought a hummingbird feeder last month... it's on my porch now...
> 
> there's lots of hummingbirds here...


 
Can you catch them & send them over here with a sat nav?? :whistling2::2thumb: or carrier pigeon maybe?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

J and M hedgehogs said:


> sure will do :notworthy:


just a thought for the enviroment :whistling2: YouTube - Tropical Aviary Showcase for Finches


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I saw an add selling some about a year ago. However I've not seen anything since even when I did try looking.


----------



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

animalstorey said:


> I saw an add selling some about a year ago. However I've not seen anything since even when I did try looking.


okkay are they easy to own and make food and what sorta size housing should i use :2thumb: if did try


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

J and M hedgehogs said:


> okkay are they easy to own and make food and what sorta size housing should i use :2thumb: if did try


There are special nectar feeders that you can buy to hang outside in countries that do have them so I'm guessing you can get the equipment somewhere.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

They will need huge amounts of space and loads of different feeders for them to choose from. They drink and shit all the time making them messy and impractical to be kept indoors in my mind.

Some wild ones snapped by myself from a trip to Ecuador:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Great photos "whosthedaddy" :no1:

I have a ton of the hummingbird red nectar - got m8s to bring it back from their Xmas trip to Vegas lol I use it for some of the other animals.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow those pics are fab  I guess if you had maybe a big aviary with super thin mesh, but might be a bit cold here...so maybe indoors haha...

The only ones i've ever seen are at the Natural History Museum along with the Dodo so it would be nice to see some living ones as they are such interesting little birds.


----------

